# Diagrama y pcb A. E. Holton nxV1200



## fede_torinotsx (Ago 21, 2011)

hola estube buscando este amplificador para armar por varios lados pero no lo pude conseguir. use el buscador del foro pero tampoco tube resultado. queria saber si alguien tiene el pcb y el diagrama de este amplificador.
mi idea era armar el tecton mk2 pero creo que la potencia que entrega es 1000w@4ohms y desconozco la que entrega a 8ohms. ando buscando algo que ande cerca de los 800@8ohms y el av1200 entrega 700@8ohms con muy baja distorsion.
muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ago 21, 2011)

fede_torinotsx dijo:


> hola estube buscando este amplificador para armar por varios lados pero no lo pude conseguir. use el buscador del foro pero tampoco tube resultado. queria saber si alguien tiene el pcb y el diagrama de este amplificador.
> mi idea era armar el tecton mk2 pero creo que la potencia que entrega es 1000w@4ohms y desconozco la que entrega a 8ohms. ando buscando algo que ande cerca de los 800@8ohms y el av1200 entrega 700@8ohms con muy baja distorsion.
> muchas gracias




El modelo que buscas tiene copyright asi que no te ilusiones buscandolo, si lo quieres construir es una muy buena opcion, aussieamplifiers tiene una buena reputación por sus productos diseñados por A.E. Holton, puedes adquirirlos directamente a ellos.

 Tambien puedes hechar mano del tecton, del av1200  que solo son modelos en que se les ha agregado más mosfet para manejar mas potencia. Los archivos estan como AV400, AV800, AV1000 o similares, y los puede realizar, en donde estoy los construyen hasta con veinte pares de mosfet para llegar a potencia de más 1000W a 8 Ohmios.


----------



## hernancapitan (Ago 24, 2011)

que tal zopilote.

es la primera ves que escribo pero siempre sigo los post de gran señal.estoy armando el av 400 de holton.por ahor va todo bien. t queria preguntar  si tenes las instrucciones de calibracion de av 1000 de holton ya que quiero leerlo porque va a ser mi proximo proyecto


----------

